# East Texas queens



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

Mike,
I would like to add my satisfaction of Tom's, aka Flyman's, queens. I received 2 Goldline Nucs from him. I run all mediums so they were 5 medium frame nucs. Unfortunately this last spring we got a late snow, in Texas which is weird, and it put all the breeders behind. I didn't get my nucs until late May. That gave the nucs a week of flow before shutdown. I had been maintaining them with 1:1 through the summer. When the fall flow hit those Goldlines took off and started packing it away. Out of the two hives I have:
1- 3 mediums of drawn comb, 2 of which has honey
1- 2.5 mediums of drawn comb, 2 of which has honey

Double thumbs up to Tom. Mike make sure you put your order in after mine!


----------

